# Angela - 11 week old SBT cross pup - good with kids, cats and dogs



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

[Angela is now 8 months old - please continue reading down the page to see her full and up to date story]

Angela is a beautiful 11 week old Staffordshire Bull Terrier cross. She is a sweet young girl who was handed in with her two sisters. They are 3 parts SBT, 1 part Border Collie.

She is a lovely young girl who loves to play and is growing well.




























Angela is looking for a home where someone is around most the time and can take her to puppy training classes once she's old enough. She has begun her vaccinations, been micro chipped and wormed.
Once old enough she must be spayed as part of our puppy adoption contract.

She is currently on foster in South Wales but we home across the UK.

If you're interested in adopting Angela, please read our adoption guidelines and procedure; 
Animals For Adoption - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk
Before completing a pre-adoption form;
Dog pre-adoption form - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk

If you have any questions then please do ask


----------



## R8chl (Mar 31, 2011)

Angela is now 6 months old and still looking for her forever home.

Angela does have a slightly wonky ear lol, and she does have a habit of having her little tongue stick out a bit - so sweet X

She is a beautiful girl and her nature is brilliant. She loves a big cuddle and thinks she is a lap dog.

Angel is quite sensitive compared to her sisters. When having a mad play session with the girls she is totally fine. She is still mouthing when having her belly rubbed, not hard or nipping, just gently on your arm which is work in progress. In her excitement at seeing you she does jump up at your back when youre walking through the house and nips at your t-shirt, again training being given to stop this.

Again, a gentle girl. About 13-15 inches tall (below knee). Still quite long and athletic looking - surprisingly heavy when you pick her up.


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Gorgeous Angela is still waiting for a home


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Angela is now reserved


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Unfortunately Angela's reserve fell through and she is still waiting for a home.

She is now in a new foster home and here's what they have to say about her:
"Angela's first night at home last night and didn't she do well! Despite a few doubts about the level of her toilet training she has used the puppy pad or gone outside everytime! She was very comfortable cwtched up on the sofa all night with a blanket and we didnt hear her until she came to wake us at 8 o clock. She is getting on brilliantly with our 2 dogs and especially loves our 10 year old GSD Max! He is long haired and she loves to snuggle up under his mane (much to his annoyance!) Angel and my other dog, Prada, have played none stop and find it amusing to roll each other around the floor. Despite her initial shyness it really doesn't take her long to find her feet! I really love the fact that she constantly slightly pokes her tongue out of her mouth - it makes her look sooo cheeky and funny, I will try and get a picture of it!

Angela loves socks and collected about 6 of them from my laundry basket and had them surrounding her like a little wall, and occasionally cuddled one. It was all very sweet.

She gets on really well with our 4 year old daughter. She has been a gem on and off the lead and isnt fazed by much when out and about although she did get shy when new people tried to approach her. However, once she learned there was a fuss to be gained she was more than happy to be friends!"

Angela is an all round wonderful girl and is going to make a fantastic family pet


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

FOSTERER UPDATE: Day two with Angela:
Went for a nice walk this morning. Her recall is really good off lead, she answers to Angel. Bought her a couple of toys today, she wasn't sure what to do with them but will engage in a game with encouragement - seems to prefer chasing my slippers with my dog! House training is a work in progress; she does go in the garden if you take her out and wait with her but still using puppy pads sometimes. She is learning basic comands with treats and seems to have got the hang of sit but lay down needs work. She can be nervous around people but ok when she's not crowded. I am working on keeping her on one side while walking on lead and she is doing well with that - very impressive improvements for just two days in new foster home!


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

FOSTERER UPDATE: Day three with Angela

She's had no accidents in the house and even went to pee straight away when kids took her in the garden - only have to wait a few minutes for her now so she has got the idea. She has really gained in confidence and ran around the field like a nutter without us having to coax her. She saw a horse today that came to the fence, she was a bit afraid at first but put her on the lead and she had a smell of his nose and decided he wasn't so scary! She is also better with the traffic now and walked nicely on the lead with my daughter by the road also got the hang of walking on the same side instead of crossing over all the time. Angela eats well twice a day and loves treats - she will nudge your hand on a walk to get an extra one! She is a stunning, well mannered little dog and it will be a lucky person that gets to keep her!


































Can anyone offer Angela a home?


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

If I had the room, I would snap her up in a heart beat. She's absolutely beautiful and sounds a delight to have around too! I really hope she finds a home soon.

One thing that struck me though is that she doesn't look SBT at all but more min pin, manchester terrier or possibly dobbie.

We have a min pin and quite a few of her characteristics sound very similar


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

We don't think she has much sbt in her either but that's just the breed info we were given. She is gorgeous whatever she has in her though 

Here's what her fosterer has to say about her: 
Whilst with me little Angela has been doing fantastically and making good improvements every day. She's now doing all her 'business' in the garden and in all aspects she is gaining confidence. Angela has brilliant recall and loves running round the field like a nutter. She has met a horse through a fence and although nervous at first - she is now un-phased by them. Angela is also good on the lead and her fosterers daughter is able to walk her. She is a very quick learner and keen to work for a treat. Angela is quite a high energy dog so needs an active home where she will get two or more good walks a day.

Although still a little nervous in new situations, Angela has been doing brilliantly in her new foster home and making great improvements. All she needs is a little gentle encouragement from a loving family.
Can anyone offer this lovely girl a home?


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

FOSTERER UPDATE:

Angela is doing really well! She came to work with me again today, settled in a crate with her breakfast and went to sleep until I took her out to do her business. She travels well in the car, she goes in the back (estate car) and just lays down till we get to where we're going. She is learning to wait and not jump out untill told. Angela has learnt lay down now too  She will stay away from the table and go and lay with my dogs while the kids are eating and is getting much better with new situations as her confidence grows. All positive stuff - can't really think of any negatives about her! She goes to bed in the kitchen in her crate and we don't hear a peep out of her until I get up in the morning to let her out.

We have left her for a couple of hours in the kitchen with my dogs and left the crate door open and when I came home she was in there sleeping and snoring!
Angela goes out the back for her toilet on her own now during the day but likes company in the night, I think she's worried in case a firework goes off. Hates the rain and would rather stay in if its raining. I put a coat on her this morning as it was raining and she just stood there looking at me bless her! Got her to walk along with us eventually but then took the coat off as it stopped raining and to stop her sulking and she ran along quite happy without her coat. She will jump over puddles rather than walk through them and is like Bambi if the puddle is too big and she has to walk through it. She still gets nervous in crowded situations but has improved greatly. She loves the kids and will run along with them if they call her and ran back and forth with them in the rugby field with them earlier and is now sleeping on a cushion. She does have a chew on her new toys now and again but would rather a stuffed kong and will do anything for a treat - kept laying down every time I looked at her earlier, she is a funny girly!

Can anyone offer this sweet heart a home?


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

This wonderful girl is developing brilliantly in her foster home but needs a forever home...Can't anyone offer Angela a home?


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Angela is a dog I would snap up in a heartbeat if I could. She sounds like she is doing fantastically. I really hope she finds a home soon.


----------



## seekingadogne (Nov 25, 2011)

i am in newcastle so to far away but good look, if i had of been closer then would of had this one


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

They rehome across the UK. If you contact the rescue centre they will hopefully be able to give you more information.

Good luck.....it will be great to hear that she has gone to her perfect forever home!


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Angela is now reserved


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Good luck to her!


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Now re-homed


----------

